# Grapeseed oil vs jojoba oil?



## Hi Im Mandy (Feb 23, 2007)

I was just wondering if any of you gals have used grapeseed oil on your skin as a moisturizer? Did he help out your skin by chance acne-wise or at least acne scarring? Is jojoba oil better to use?

thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sarahgr (Feb 23, 2007)

I would think in general oil would clog more than it would clear your skin up but i am def no expert since i dont use it....i found this on grapeseed oil though

In all products grape seed oil is a preferred cosmetic ingredient for damaged and stressed tissues, possessing regenerative and restructuring qualities which allow a better control of skin moisturization. It can help skin retain the normal structure of epithelium cells and nerve cells via supporting the cell membranes.[citation needed] It is noted to be especially effective for repair of the skin around the eyes. Used as an all-over skin moisturizer, grape seed oil is known to reduce the look of stretch marks. A light, thin oil, grape seed oil leaves a glossy film over the skin when used as a carrier oil for essential oils in aromatherapy. It contains more linoleic acid than many other carrier oils. Grape seed oil is also usable as a lubricant for shaving your face.

and this on jojoba:

Unlike common vegetable oils, jojoba oil is chemically very similar to human sebum. Most jojoba oil is consumed as an ingredient in cosmetics and personal care products, especially skin care and hair care. Jojoba derivatives, including jojoba esters, isopropyl jojobate and jojoba alcohol, are particularly widely used in this context

source: wikipedia


----------



## cracka (Feb 23, 2007)

I add a drop of jojoba oil to my moisterizer especially in the winter

I haven't found it to cause more pimples in fact I think that it has loosened some very stubborn blackheads


----------



## Kathy (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks for the info. Sarah. Can you please edit your post and add the source for the information? Thanks again.


----------



## patsluv (Feb 23, 2007)

Jojoba oil is a little heavier than grapeseed oil which is not very hydrating if you have drish skin. I have used both and liked them. Now I use camellia oil which in my experience beats both. It has really helped my acne scars &amp; small fine lines and made my skin positively glow.


----------



## Hi Im Mandy (Feb 23, 2007)

Thank you for your responses  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I decided i'll just use grapseed oil in the morning.. and jojoba at night!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xjackie83 (Feb 25, 2007)

jojoba oil is suppose to be the most similar to the oil our skin produces.

I perfer grapeseed. It's the best oil there is for acne-prone skin and it's extremely light.


----------



## Hi Im Mandy (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks Xjackie83  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> What I decided to do is just alternate between the two. I use grapeseed in the morning as a moisturizer before I put on makeup.. and jojoba at night (along with grapeseed in areas such as my undereyes, around my mouth, and on my forehead to prevent wrinkles)


----------

